# EPA MPG ratings for the new diesel VW Jetta TDI



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

The EPA fuel econ numbers are in for the new diesel VW Jetta TDI that will be sold in the US:

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/diesel.shtml




Gary


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

That is not as good as I expected. For $4.60 currently I can drive it 41 miles. With my six cylinder 2002 Ford truck I can drive the same number of highway miles for $4.60 (at 55 MPH).


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Why so low? Every other country is getting 15-20 mpg more from them. Did they have to de-tune the engine or something? Mike


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Not impressed at all.

Thanks Gary for the news.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

vallyfarm said:


> Why so low? Every other country is getting 15-20 mpg more from them. Did they have to de-tune the engine or something? Mike


1. Europe uses the British gallon, 1.1 US gallons

2. Different emission standards

3. Different ways to determine and calculate fuel mileage.

Very dissapointing indeed.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

A friend of mine had a diesel Jetta and he says he regularly get 45 mpg. The lowest he's gotten is 40.

Bob


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, a lot of times the gas mileage they show on that site is 5+ MPG off at least - if you look up the 2006 (last year before they introduced the new engine(Jetta TDI wasn't produced for a couple years)), it shows similar gas mileage, while the drivers of those vehicles are reporting 35-54 MPG. It wouldn't surprise me at all if the new numbers are way off, too.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

On a $ per mile basis the 41mpg diesel is the same cost as a 35mpg gas vehicle, At current prices.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> On a $ per mile basis the 41mpg diesel is the same cost as a 35mpg gas vehicle, At current prices.


Yup - diesel is not the big bargain it was in the past. Nowadays, diesel may be a good value and it may not be. Spending extra on the diesel option, extra on fuel, extra on maintenance, extra on insurance and you may be better off with a gas powered. At one time, diesel cars were in so much demand that resale value was extremely high, but even that appears to be slipping. I suppose you really have to do your homework.

.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We own a 2006 jetta TDI. We get 50mpg (45 when Artificer drives exclusively, 50+ when I do). Maintenance is actually LESS than on a gas vehicle. every 10k miles for oil change. We haven't had anything else go wrong (knock wood). Over 55K miles now.

The diesel engine lasts a LOOOOONG time. TDI forum has members reporting well over 500,000 miles on their cars. 

and....it is rated at 1500lbs for pulling. So, I can hitch up the 4x8' trailer and haul feed, or refrigerators, or furniture. that's a good thing. The engine handles the load great. MPG drop to around 30 tho. (I suspect it's from the wind resistance tho....NOT the weight. If I pull the trailer empty, I get pretty much the same MPG as when it's full up)

it also has a REALLY huge trunk. It's deep enough to sleep in. With the back seats folded down, the thing is larger than my old ford Escort Station Wagon for carrying stuff.

One of the reasons diesel is so high is the government requires extra refining now. extra low sulphur content from diesel. that was new last year? I think? Cars built 2007+ mechanically HAVE to use the super low sulfur diesel. Those built before 2007 can still use the "low sulfur", but it's getting harder and harder to find. (it's approx .20 less per gallon)

One thing you're forgetting in the price comparison is biodiesel. Around here the 80/20 dino/bio is cheaper than regular diesel right now. AND you can make your own, if you're willing to. VW will maintain the warranty if you use up to 20% biodiesel. More than 20% tho, and it voids your warranty.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Extra on insurance??Extra on maint??Does'nt make sense...Diesel is the only way to go...more options for fuel,motor lasts much longer,maint much cheaper,put bypass oil filter setup on one and change your oil every 18-24months(filter-every 15000)..


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Yup - here, insurance is partly based on the value of the vehicle. To insure a diesel Jetta, for example, would cost more than insuring a similar gas Jetta -because the diesel cost more to purchase and would cost the insurance company more to replace. 

No doubt, the diesel is usually a more durable engine when compared to a gas engine, but how durable is "durable enough"? If someone drives only 10000 miles per year, a new 250000 mile gas engine would last 25 years. 

Diesel is obviously not the "only way to go". Which is the better value, gas or diesel? That depends on the specific situation. Would I buy a diesel vehicle? Sure I would, but I'd do my homework first to be sure it was a good value compared to a gasser.



zant said:


> Extra on insurance??Extra on maint??Does'nt make sense...Diesel is the only way to go...more options for fuel,motor lasts much longer,maint much cheaper,put bypass oil filter setup on one and change your oil every 18-24months(filter-every 15000)..


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 1987 toyota pick-up (gasoline) that gets 41 mpg and runs great... and I can fix it myself. This new diesel sounds like the same old junk in a new package. It just barely meets new standards as all do when the engineers could make them so much more. I doubt it will be running in 20 years as the toyota does and KNOW you can't fix it yourself.


----------

